# Wolf Killed In Franklin Basin



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

The Herald Journal in Logan is reporting a wolf was killed in on the Idaho Side of Franklin Basin by a sheepherder. What a **** mess were in........Im buying the sheepherder a case of beer. I seen his camp last week and he cant be five miles into Idaho.

http://www.hjnews.com


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I didnt see huff and puff story..........looks like Im a little late


----------



## 3meand3myself (Jul 13, 2010)

It was a pet dog. A hybrid wolf. He was a great dog, wouldn't have killed any livestock. I was up Franklin a little bit back and seen some mountain lion prints at Gibson Lakes. I believe that is what killed the sheep, not the dog.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wolf, hybrid, someones best friend, makes no difference. If it was killing livestock and needed a bullet.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

3me is so certain it was a dog, wonder if it was his lost puppy?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Bet he joined just for this topic, of wolves.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

3Me, where did you hear it was a hybrid?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> 3Me, where did you hear it was a hybrid?


From his Great Uncles, brothers, grandsons, daughter who is married to brothers brother.

I was wondering the same thing. You think the biologists who looked at it at the Dept. of F&W would have been able to see something like that and would let the cat out of the bag instead of letting everyone believe a wolf was killed.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

truemule said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > 3Me, where did you hear it was a hybrid?
> ...


I don't know truemule. I've hunted quite a bit with the Idaho Director of Animal Damage Control, Mark Collange, I think I'll give him a call up in Boise and see what he knows about it.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> I don't know truemule. I've hunted quite a bit with the Idaho Director of Animal Damage Control, Mark Collange, I think I'll give him a call up in Boise and see what he knows about it.


Let us know what you find out. I would be interested if they new but didn't say anything and the reasoning behind it.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a link to a couple articles and yes it was a wolf:

http://news.hjnews.com/news/article_28d ... 002e0.html

http://www.prestoncitizen.com/?p=1621


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like it was a wolf indeed. We have credible sources on record identifying the wolf, as well as a kill order out on another identified WOLF, not dog, around Bear Lake.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

There here. No birdogger that's my dog up there, they must be mistaken lol.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I called Mark in Boise and he said it was indeed a wolf.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I called Mark in Boise and he said it was indeed a wolf.


The Taco Bell pooch has come up missing................Are you sure it was a wolf? :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know. 3me might have had his Weiner dog come up missing. He seems pretty quiet lately.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> I don't know. 3me might have had his Weiner dog come up missing. He seems pretty quiet lately.


I wonder where he went, he was quite vocal for his 3 outstanding posts.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope he sticks around though - even if his post proved faulty. We all go off one time or another and end up wrong. So it goes. I hope we don't chase away a new forum member over something like that.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

We need to issue a kill order for any and all wolves found in Utah! As long as the government won't acknowledge that they are in the State, hunters should keep shooting all of those extra large coyotes if we want to protect our elk!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by bloodtrail » Fri Jul 16, 2010 2:38 pm
> 
> We need to issue a kill order for any and all wolves found in Utah! As long as the government won't acknowledge that they are in the State, hunters should keep shooting all of those extra large coyotes if we want to protect our elk!


The State of Utah does acknowledge that gray wolves are/have been seen within the state boundaries. They have for quite a while. They do however, state that there are NO KNOWN PACKS in the state.
With the exception of a small area in the extreme northeastern part of the state where Utah actually has authority over the wolves, they are on the endangered species list.

This crap about killing all the large "coyotes' is getting old fast. Breaking the law and indiscriminantely killing wolves will do nothing to allow the state to control them before they get out of hand.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess we should go the way of Idaho and wait until the feds say it is ok and then we will be in the same jackpot as Idaho as far as our elk herds go and not to mention what would happen to our already struggling deer herds. I view the ESA as bad law and therefore feel no obligation to abide by that heavy handed piece of federal legislation. I will kill a wolf on sight just as I do coyotes and foxes. If I am caught I will gladly pay the consequences with a clear conscience knowing I did what I could do keep those mangy bastages out of Utah. By the time the feds "allow" Utah to manage them it will be too late if you need proof just look what happened to our neighbors to the north. Free men are under no obligation to follow or honor an unjust law.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from, and also agree the ESA is a bad law as written. Being a free man, you can follow your conscience, as will I. Good luck.


----------



## 3meand3myself (Jul 13, 2010)

Still here listening to all of you getting your info from so called "officials." Have you heard about what was in the "wolf's" stomache? No because he didn't kill anything or eat it! He was a family pet who had no ambition to kill! Once again everyone's tax money is being wasted and no one wants to admit to it! Maybe there are other gray wolves up there, but I am talking about the one that has been all over the news, and newspapers! The carcus they showed on the news that was a week old with flies on him and him missing an eye. Wolves were here long before all of you and should be left alone in the wild. For you who put your livestock up in the wild should bring them back where they belong...not the wild! Sheepherders have become illegal mexicans who cannot tell the difference between a cat and a dog. They eat their own crap for hells sake!


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

3meand3myself Go troll someplace else. -^|^-


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I guess we should go the way of Idaho and wait until the feds say it is ok and then we will be in the same jackpot as Idaho as far as our elk herds go and not to mention what would happen to our already struggling deer herds. I view the ESA as bad law and therefore feel no obligation to abide by that heavy handed piece of federal legislation. I will kill a wolf on sight just as I do coyotes and foxes. If I am caught I will gladly pay the consequences with a clear conscience knowing I did what I could do keep those mangy bastages out of Utah. By the time the feds "allow" Utah to manage them it will be too late if you need proof just look what happened to our neighbors to the north. Free men are under no obligation to follow or honor an unjust law.


 :O||:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

3meand3myself said:


> Still here listening to all of you getting your info from so called "officials." Have you heard about what was in the "wolf's" stomache? No because he didn't kill anything or eat it! He was a family pet


Welcome to the forum! You come to the forum and make 4 posts all on the same topic...what is your information source stating that it was a pet? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

3meand3myself said:


> Still here listening to all of you getting your info from so called "officials." Have you heard about what was in the "wolf's" stomache? No because he didn't kill anything or eat it! He was a family pet who had no ambition to kill! Once again everyone's tax money is being wasted and no one wants to admit to it! Maybe there are other gray wolves up there, but I am talking about the one that has been all over the news, and newspapers! The carcus they showed on the news that was a week old with flies on him and him missing an eye. Wolves were here long before all of you and should be left alone in the wild. For you who put your livestock up in the wild should bring them back where they belong...not the wild! Sheepherders have become illegal mexicans who cannot tell the difference between a cat and a dog. They eat their own crap for hells sake!


LMFAO! You must be a bunny humper -_O- :-|O|-: 
Go spit your gibberish some place else. Are you the same person who spouts off on KSL when the POS wolf comes up in question? You talk the exact same way. :lol:


----------

